# IBS & liver/gall bladder stones



## Phoenix7 (Aug 25, 2013)

My IBS symptoms have recently increased to the point I can not go out for any length of time, let alone enjoy any type of social event. I had shoulder surgery in November, and believe the pain medication regime caused this. I have been reading that stones in liver/gall bladder may be the problem, and am considering a "flush" to see if it will help. This flush involves regular food items such as apple juice, olive oil, Epsom salts, fresh lemon. Has anyone ever tried this before? My doctor (who is now fired) only prescribed more pills on a daily basis, to mask symptoms.

I do take a multi vitamin/probiotic, currently on a fairly gluten free, red meat, dairy/lactose, sugar free diet.


----------

